# First outing with my SS Expert ....



## SAS MAYHEM (May 16, 2007)

I went thru 3 mags with 230 ball ammo at 10 yards. No issues to report. The fly away way my first shot. I will swap out the trigger...... way to much slop. I'll put another couple of hundred rds thru her to see if anything comes up. Over all I like it. I put a set of VZ grips on that I was lying around. Also I had a WC extended release I swapped in too.



The next day I spent more time withe the Expert and what day at the range. This pistola really ran out very very well. 128 rounds I had one Shooting Star mag that would not lock the slide open on last round, and one PT1911 mag that would not feed the first round. At the end of the session I reloaded that same mag and it fed find twice. All shots at 7 yrds.





I was also working my Kimber , I just had all the internal polished to include the feed ramp.



And my Olympic Arms came along for the ride.



I can see the Expert becoming one of my carry guns real soon.

Cheers
Ron


----------



## rex (Jan 27, 2012)

Good deal.

If your CMC mag has the split Devel type follower they do that sometimes. A trick that works sometimes is tweak the lower leg to the right and tweak the SS tab to the left and polish the edges, just enough so it stays stabilized laterally but doesn't drag on the tube.

Here's a trick on a trigger and John Harrison's come this way. Once it's fit in the frame locktite the screw in but set it tight, as in not tripping the sear or it bumps the 1/2 cock, then let it set overnight. The next day when it's cured slowly file the back of the screw to your setting and the likelihood of it ever loosening is much less. That green self wicking locktite is good stuff but I just don't trust it, that Murphy thing and all.


----------

